#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  【動物城×神秘博士】Doctor Nick尼克博士

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

哈嘍，這裏是房兔蘭陵柳，蠻長時間沒回樂園看看（被墻住了？）而且好久好久沒有寫點什麽了。近期熱映的迪士尼獸系鉅作（？）《Zootopia》讓我得同人創作熱情得到了前所未有的激發！之前看到不少動物城的同人圖（甚至還有張導演Byron Howard的圖）中使用了《神秘博士》中的元素，本著對這兩部作品的共同喜愛，我萌生了寫一篇動物城X神秘博士同人文的想法。

　　《神秘博士》（Doctor Who）是英國最長壽的一部軟科幻電視劇，1963年首播，有老版和新版之分，至今已有超過50年的歷史，講述了來自Gallifrey星的時間領主——博士（the Doctor）——及其人類（有時也有外星人）旅伴們，駕駛英國警亭造型的時光機TARDIS穿越時空、大膽冒險的故事。具體內容大家也可以查詢度娘百科的相關詞條瞭解，http://baike.baidu.com/subview/419308/11108760.htm

　　在本文中，第一主角——the Doctor自然是由動物城撩妹狂魔（？）Nick狐尼克來擔任，大家稱他為“博士”或“尼克博士”（但博士的真名無論在原劇或本文中都是不詳的），而《Zootopia》中的其他主要角色也將對應《神秘博士》中的一些重要人物，至於誰是誰，房兔先在這裏賣個關子，大家也可以在內心裏構架屬於自己的角色對應關係表，並看看和文中的有哪些異同。
（眾獸：“我們這些沒看過DW的怎麼辦？”）
（房兔：“朋友，你知道安利嗎？wwwww”）
（下一秒某渣渣兔子即被轟飛……）

　　P.S.：吾乃文筆不及初中生水準的大學黨一枚，辭藻有限、文法略流水帳，還請見諒；文中將狂刷各種DW梗，採用單元劇形式，並基本上打碎《神秘博士》原劇時間線（十二叔可以重生為小十一同時擁有小十的旅伴）；在自（hu）創（che）一堆全新故事外，部分重要劇情也可能大量搬運原劇橋段（魔法特你的劇本敢不敢玻璃渣再多一點？！）；口胡與語病齊飛，無邏輯共不科學一色，早已隨時做好被動物城粉、博士粉和吃瓜群眾三重白目的準備2333333
　　（定期根據劇情走向繪製場景插圖也是亮點環節之一，圖文並茂，精彩無比~~）


　　那麼，就開始吧，走你，Allons-y！

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

“Vworp————”
　　“Vworp————”
　　“Vworp————”
　　詭異的古老機械喘息聲伴著蟋蟀的齊鳴，一座藍色的警用電話亭在盛夏的夜幕中緩緩顯現出身影。
　　帶著警方告示和小窗戶的木門向內打開，投射出溫馨又神秘的金色光亮，一只赤狐從門裏探出了頭。
　　“Judical！Judical！我知道那些東西是什麼了！……唔，耳朵還是嗡嗡的，我頭有點痛……”
　　揉揉腦袋，昏暗中，赤狐靠著警亭的光和自身的夜視能力環顧了一下四周的環境。
　　“好吧，這回又是哪？”
　　可以確定的是他正身處室內，房間不大，天花板上孤零零掛了盞胡蘿蔔形狀的吊燈，佈滿胡蘿蔔紋樣的芽綠色牆紙覆蓋著微微開裂的牆面，房間中央靠牆那張配色喜感的單人床有著綠枕頭和橙被子，被單邊緣飾以一圈簡單的蕾絲，衣櫃、書桌和地板不知道是什麼材質的木頭，居然散發的是股胡蘿蔔味兒。
　　這個房間真是叫人忍俊不禁，處處都是胡蘿蔔，仿佛它的主人就是一枚小胡蘿蔔，唯獨枕邊數個毛絨娃娃和衣帽架上那條略顯鄉村氣息的純白紗袍沒有被橘色與翠色佔領。
　　“所以……這是個女孩的房間？但是TARDIS寶貝兒為什麼要選擇停在這兒重建？這裏有什麼特別的嗎？”
　　陷入困惑之中的赤狐用左手指彎叩了叩藍警亭的木頭門框，門裏大量微微散發著金色光亮的顆粒狀煙霧飄出，美如夢幻。
　　“算了，過多追究這些並沒什麼意義，不是麼？”，拍拍手，赤狐整個身體誇張地邁出警亭，帶上門，把穿的卡其色九分褲的褲腿重新折過一遍，翹起拈花指撣撣印有熱帶植物枝葉紋樣的草綠色夏威夷衫上的灰塵，並整理了下那條藍紫斜條紋領帶，隨後從夏威夷衫胸前的口袋裏拿出一只造型古老、印著華麗幾何花紋的懷錶打開看了看。
　　“行星地球，動物曆2010年6月25日，淩晨3點，時間線上再稀鬆平常不過的一天，沒有超新星射線波，沒有地磁極的突然倒轉，土撥鼠們也行為正常，26號照樣如此，你還能指望著發生些什麼呢？”停頓幾秒，赤狐繼續著歇斯底里的自言自語。
　　“啊，Timey wimey，時空無常，我甜蜜的Gallifrey星家園，眼看著就能從湮滅的邊緣重生，結果被我的固執所拒絕，重生的反而是我自己，‘那個人’也沒了蹤影。”
　　赤狐搖搖頭歎了口氣，拿爪子比劃了下自己吻部的的尺碼，“哈，新身體，我變矮了，臉卻長得要命，重生的量子隨機性可真煩人。”隨後把頭頂上的毛髮往眼前捋了捋。“好在如今頭髮終於是朝思暮想盼望著的ginger（薑黃色）啦，更何況還是順滑油亮的狐狸皮毛，Fantastic！……噢不它太短了垂不下來，還是欣賞尾巴吧。”
　　“博士？”
　　“話說回來，這兒的蚊子可真多，雖然夏天的晚上正是這種吸血小惡魔大顯身手的舞臺，”
　　“博士，是你嗎？”
　　“真是夠了，一大群把ψ-亞癲癇腦電干擾諧波當歌兒來唱的迷你轟炸機，全在我耳朵邊上嗡嗡嗡嗡吵得頭疼，都要把人思緒完全攪亂了，一個女孩的房間能夠滋生這麼多的蚊子也是挺厲害的……以及這個可住人胡蘿蔔倉庫的主人到底去哪兒了？”
　　“賊！”
　　“什麼？誰在大喊？”
　　等赤狐反應過來，後腦勺早已不知被什麼硬物狠狠地砸了一下。天旋地轉之間，他失去了知覺。
　　“這也許是我有生之年……最窩囊的一次……出艙……了………………”
——————————————OP/ED分割線——————————————
　　http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1387942
　　OP畫面，藍色警亭時光機TARDIS在陰雲密佈的時空漩渦裏各種旋轉、飄蕩，不時被雷劈中，
　　《神秘博士》主題曲響起，片頭字幕出現，

　　主演：Nick Wilde

　　主演：Judy Hopps

　　《Doctor Nick》LOGO


　　S1E01，孱弱智者 THE WEAK WISEMAN

　　原劇本by：STEVEN MOFFAT

　　改編 by：房兔·蘭陵柳

　　O（qiang）P（xing）畫（zhuang）面（bi）結束
——————————————OP/ED分割線——————————————

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

(場景插圖#1：胡蘿蔔女孩之屋)

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

“雄性赤狐，目測30多歲，使用奇怪的載具不破門而進入，暫時制伏住了，請派支援來！”
　　迷迷糊糊中，天已經濛濛亮了，赤狐終於恢復了意識。睜開眼看到的，是一只兒時來歲嬌小玲瓏的灰色棉尾兔女警，倚靠在樓梯扶手上對著無線電對講機呼叫，努著嘴，眉頭微皺；紫水晶般剔透的大眼睛左顧右盼，可以依稀看出焦躁之餘的一絲心虛；一對尖端有些黑紋的長耳朵分別向不同方向靈敏地轉動著，也許是不想放過任何一點可疑的聲音；群青色特警出勤服外面套著件黑褐的警用戰鬥背心，絲毫不影響身材曲線的同時更展現出一種女性難能可貴的自主與堅毅。小兔子的左腳腳板不經意地“嗒嗒嗒嗒，嗒嗒嗒嗒”拍著地面，這著急的小樣子，細看還真有幾分可愛呢。
　　“喂，你，終於醒了？坐那兒別動，來逮捕你的外援馬上就到。”
　　“記起來了！唔，這痛感……板球棍？我是被板球棍打暈的？那一下敲得可真狠……”
　　“沒錯，板球棍，結實，耐用，雖然我平常並不玩這個，但是放根在家裏當做自衛武器還是挺讓人安心的。”
　　赤狐剛準備起身，卻發現右手腕部被銬在了走廊靠窗邊的暖氣片上，這種小型犬科動物款手銬比看上去要結實的多，以狐狸的蠻力是難以掙脫的，不要問他為什麼知道。
　　“等等……手銬？你，是個警察？”
　　“看我這身裝束，這不是顯而易見的麼？”兔子白了赤狐一眼。
　　“但是小兔子，你在這裏幹嘛？Judical在哪兒？”
　　兔子女警漫不經心地扇動著手掌趕走耳邊的蚊子，“我倒要問問你在這裏幹嘛呢，不破門就能闖進房間，而且還是從一個藍盒子裏憑空冒出來的。等等……你說Judical？”兔子露出驚訝的表情。
　　“嗯哼”赤狐點點頭。“Judical Pond？”“對，那只兔窩村的小姑娘，她在哪？”赤狐十分自然地問著，卻沒發現眼前的兔子本就不小的眼睛瞪得更為碩大了。
　　“Judical……她已經搬走很久了。”　“多久？！”　“……六個月。”
“不，不，不不不不不，別開玩笑了小兔子，我才讓她在花園等五分鐘，我保證過的。”
灰色的皮毛上開始淌下冷汗，兔子女警目光呆滯地側過身去對著手裏的無線電對講機再次呼叫：“長官，又是我，請快些派更多支援來，這個傢伙知道Judical Pond的事！”聲音在微微顫抖。
　　“你可聽好了小兔子警官，”輕佻中帶著堅定，赤狐用力地扯動手銬，製造出鏗鏘的金屬聲響，“趕緊把這勞什子打開，我有事要找Judical，這非常重要，關係到整個行星的未來！”然而兔子仍舊用懷疑的眼光看著他，並沒有要動的樣子。
　　“算了，我自己來。”赤狐沒被銬住的左手伸進九分褲側邊口袋裏摸索著什麼，隨後神情瞬間變得緊張不安。“音速起子，我的音速起子呢？被砸暈的時候掉出來了？嘿小兔子，看見我的音速起子了嗎？銀色的，像支筆，尾端有藍色的燈。”
　　就在這時，走廊盡頭的牆面傳來“砰”的爆裂聲，似乎來自隔壁鄰居的房間，赤狐和兔子都警戒地朝聲音的方向看去。緊接著又一聲更響的——
　　“轟！！！！！”
　　伴隨著強烈的氣浪，牆壁被炸開了個巨大的口子，整個小樓都被震得晃動了一下。兩棟房之間似乎發生了爆炸，但揚起的濃厚灰塵讓人難以看清到底發生了什麼，待一切安靜下來後，兔子摸索著向缺口走去。
　　“別靠近那兒，還不知道是怎麼回事呢，危險！”赤狐沖著兔子不斷搖手，然而兔子卻不予理會，繼續貼著牆以潛行姿態前進。比起防衛性的打探，倒更像是在大膽好奇地冒險一般。
　　“聽我說，別靠近那兒！停，別進去！別……啊，真是夠了，難道我就長了張沒人會認真聽我說話的大長臉？”赤狐無語得直捶地板。

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

大缺口的另一頭是隔壁鄰居家的樓梯走廊，與狐兔所在這邊的佈局對稱，爆炸點的附近散佈著七零八落的電器碎片，燒灼得焦糊，看樣子是這些電器的爆炸把牆轟開的，除此之外在各種碎片與灰塵中，似乎還有一樣東西。
　　“小兔子，趕緊出來！”赤狐的聲音傳來。
　　“這裏有一些電器爆炸了。你說銀色的像支筆，尾端有藍色的燈？”
　　“對，我的音速起子。”
　　“它在這兒。”
　　“這不可能，之前那堵牆還是完好的！”
　　“但它確實在這兒。”
　　這個被赤狐稱作音速起子的東西，表面看去除了落滿塵屑外並沒有被爆炸損傷太多，靜靜地躺在鄰居家走廊的地板上，乍看去像鋁合金的圓珠筆，主體是不知什麼金屬的銀色，不規則分成幾節，各有不同粗細，磨砂的部分便於手握，還包著層米色的防滑橡膠，長得像鉛筆末端橡皮頭的尾部鑲有一顆半球型的藍色小燈，給整支“筆”增添了一股不尋常的科技感。
　　“好了，拿到了起子就趕緊出來！”一聲催促打斷了兔子對這件精妙的小東西的端詳。然而她撿起它後一抬頭，眼前驚現臉上黑一塊灰一塊，衣衫滿是灰塵和破洞的扭角羚羊鄰居，把她嚇了一跳。
　　“怎麼了小兔子？！”
　　兔子望著明顯是被剛才的爆炸弄成這樣的羚羊，一遍尷尬地笑著一遍往後退，“呃，嗨，鄰居先生，沒敲門就進你們家真不好意思，您……還好嗎？是在修電器的時候引起的爆炸還是別的什麼？”殊不知，扭角羚羊的眼中已經充滿了無明業火。
　　“你們炸了我們的家！要為此付出代價！對，就是去死吧！”
　　“什，什麼？不不不這不是我們幹的，我也不知道……”還沒等兔子解釋完，羚羊便抄起一根鑲滿生銹鐵釘的棒球棍氣勢洶洶地走近。


　　“發生了什麼？小兔子快回來！快離開那裏！”被喊回過神來的兔子一改之前的大膽，尖叫著跑回牆洞這邊，把音速起子丟給赤狐。小藍燈那頭對準手銬的鎖孔，“BzzzzBzzzzBzzzzBzzzzzzz——”按下開關的音速起子發出尖銳的電音，藍燈也亮了起來，也許是受到了剛才爆炸的損傷還是其他未知原因，燈光和聲波都是斷斷續續的。
　　“啊，別這樣，我還是我啊，怎麼能這樣重生了就不認人呢，Oh，come on……”
　　嘗試了幾次後，手銬依然紋絲不動，赤狐一邊繼續按著開關一邊抬頭望向兔子，“你快跑吧，別管我，你的後援馬上到了，我會沒事的。”
　　“根本就沒有什麼後援……”兔子看也沒看赤狐地說到。
　　“但我看到你之前呼叫無線電了，你請求了總部支援。”
　　“沒開機，而且我並沒有呼叫總部支援的許可權。”
　　“可你是個員警啊？”
　　“我……我只是個交通協警！！！”
　　赤狐此刻一臉的懵逼，走廊裏沉默地只剩蚊子的嗡嗡聲和音速起子的滋滋聲交織。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

同人文就先幫房兔移過來這邊囉~

祝寫作順利，期待日後章節呢

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

TO皇天蒼狼：

謝謝蒼爺的鼓勵，我會加油噠~~\ (>▽<) /

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

這時只聽得哢嗒一響，手銬終於被音速起子的聲波打開了，兔子對此感到驚訝的同時也在好奇這究竟是什麼原理。可惜沒有足夠的時間給她了，舉著帶釘球棒的扭角羚羊已經來到面前。
　　“wow wow wow，聽聽您都說了些什麼啊，羚羊先生，‘你們’？講得好像一直被這不該結實的時候結實的手銬栓在這臺劣質暖氣片上的我能做些什麼一樣，呃……我是說它的制熱'功能很劣質，堅固還是有夠堅固的。”
　　赤狐沒有看著兔子，不過還是能感覺到自己又被狠狠地白了一眼。
　　“我敢百～分之百的保證剛才的爆炸和我們沒有半點關係，先生，如果您想追究這爆炸的始作俑者的話，可以去打電話報警走正規流程，不明就裏地拿鄰居撒氣算個什麼事兒呢？”然而聽完這些辯解的羚羊絲毫沒有要停下的意思，仍舊朝這邊踏來，手裏的球棒握得更緊了。
　　“我們兩個可安全著呢，知道為什麼嗎先生？她叫了支援。”
　　“我！沒！有！”兔子咬著牙擠出這三個字。
　　“我知道，但謊要撒得巧妙一點，才能救咱們的命。是的，是的先生，沒有支援，所以我們才安全，您手裏有大得嚇死人的鑲釘棒球棍，而我們什麼防身的東西都沒有，傷不了您的。要是我們真的叫了支援，您估計就不會讓我們活著出去了不是麼？”
　　“房子裏的嫌犯注意了，這裏已經被警'方包圍！”樓外傳來大喇叭擴音器的聲音。
　　“What？”兔子不敢相信自己的耳朵。
　　“那什麼，看吧～正'義的夥伴是無處不在的。”赤狐一本正經地胡說八道著，“真是瞞不住您，先生，我們的確叫了支援，來保護我們的，所以我們安全了。”
　　“房子裏的三名嫌犯請馬上出來接受就地消滅，否則我們就殺進去了，一個不留！”
　　“WHAT？！怎麼我們倆也成嫌犯了？！”兔子此刻簡直想直接掐斷這只不斷立flag反復自打臉的烏鴉嘴赤狐的脖子。


　　這邊廂，羚羊鄰居高高舉起的球棒隨時可能揮來；那邊廂，所謂的“警’方”鐵了心要把三只獸都宰光。真是個兩難選擇，哪邊都很要命。
　　通往大門口的樓梯被羚羊死死把守住了，狐兔二位只得往房間裏躲。猛地將房門關緊、上鎖，再用音速起子的分子重構波將鎖加固，赤狐與兔子背頂住門，大口喘著粗氣。“哢！”木頭門在他們頭頂上方的位置上透出了一個鐵釘尖，小兔子也開始驚聲尖叫起來。
　　“啊，不行，音速起子只能加固鎖沒法影響木頭，木頭也經不住這樣的暴力破門。我開始有點想念那個時空特'工和他的腕表了，只消按一下按鈕就能帶我們徹底遠離這個鬼地方……”
　　正要陷入回憶中時，眼前漂浮的金色發光的顆粒把赤狐點醒，“啊！我都忘了我的TARDIS寶貝兒就停在這個房間裏，能開法拉利誰還想騎那個老'不'死的獨輪車呢？”
　　三步並作兩步來到藍警亭前掏出鑰匙，卻死也打不開門，金色顆粒也逐漸變成了股股灰黑的濃煙。“啊，該死的，現在才開始重建，每次一到關鍵時刻就指望不上，親愛的別這樣！”赤狐氣急敗壞地用力拍著警亭的門框。
　　兔子跟過來抬頭望著這個“奇怪的載具”，半夜那時只看得到燈光和隱約的輪廓，現在她終於見識了它的全貌。這是個藍色的英式木制警用電話亭，至少看上去如此，外殼雖然有實木的質感，卻似乎比任何已知的材料都堅固；警亭的頂像是摞了三層一拃厚的階梯式向上收窄的正方形木板，再往上則呈矮四棱錐狀，如同一個反色再拍扁的金字塔，最尖端立了盞上個世紀風格的煤油馬燈，發出的卻是白熾燈的溫馨黃光；警亭牌匾處用俐落的英文細黑體印著“POLICE BOX”的黑底白字，此時正亮著金燦燦的霓虹燈光；雙扇內開外開皆可的木門上各分佈著四對極簡風格的正方形凹刻紋樣，靠最上面那對加裝了帶有一橫兩豎框架的磨砂玻璃窗。一切細節都讓這臺貌似老古董的警亭滿溢外星科技般的神秘感，叫人不禁覺得它的內部一定還有比外頭更神奇的東西。
　　“這個盒盒我曾見過的。”（賈寶玉語氣）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

這貨就是TARDIS本尊啦，原型是英國20世紀50年代倫敦街頭的警亭，站崗巡邏的警察蜀熟們可以在此歇歇腳，裏面也有對所有市民開放使用的緊急呼叫公用電話。
（本想找一張劇中神秘博士踏出TARDIS的圖結果一直沒尋到滿意的，就先用這張吧wwwww）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

“小兔子你說什麼？”
　　“這個警亭，我感覺自己小時候就看到過，不知怎麼的那段記憶不太清晰了。”
　　“在上個世紀的動物城這種造型的警亭滿大街都是，小時候見過很正常。”
　　“不，這臺不一樣，它好像曾經降落在樓下的花園裏。”
　　“沒錯，還是你一棒子讓我想起來了的。那時蔥郁的花園，那時可愛的小Judical，沒想到她搬走了，真可惜……”
　　兔子女警歎了口氣，張嘴正準備說些什麼，只聽得“啪啦”一聲，房間門被砸出了約有兩個腦袋大小的口子，透過它可以清楚地看到扭角羚羊鄰居雙眼變成了恐怖的血紅色，口子延伸的裂紋直逼門鎖，看來這道最後的防線何時被攻破要以秒來計算了。
　　“快，蠢狐狸，搭把手，把床單擰成繩子從窗戶下去吧！”
　　“不行，我們不能就這樣把重建中的TARDIS放在這兒不管！”
　　“你管它叫TARDIS麼，挺怪的女性化名字，我剛才觸摸外殼的時候感覺它其實非常堅硬，抵擋住鑲釘棒球棍的攻擊應該是沒問題的，別擔心那麼多快來幫忙。”邊說邊打開衣櫃的格子門，示意赤狐負責這些，並把床單扯起來，任由枕頭和毛絨玩偶掉在地上。
　　“我不是怕她被砸爛，重建中的TARDIS隨時可能發出TNT級甚至更猛烈的反擊爆炸，這樣的話這棟屋子恐怕就完蛋了。”
　　“比起房子這種死物來，眼下還是活命更要緊不是麼，別再光說廢話了趕·緊·來·幫·忙！！！”與兔子的小身板反差巨大的這一吼，把赤狐震得瞬間軟了一截，再說現在也沒其他辦法了，只得加入綁逃生繩的行列。“咚，咚，哢啦，哢啦……”房門離被砸開越來越近了，而裏頭的兩位還在七手八腳地將床單被單和毛巾之類一條條打上死結串起來。赤狐再次注意到衣帽架上掛著的那條鄉村風白紗袍，問道：
　　“那條白的可以拿來用嗎？”
　　“敢動那一條你就死定了……”兔子頭也不回淡淡地說。


　　就在臨時逃生繩終於綁好合適的長度時，房門“砰”地被整個踢開，豎著倒在地上，羚羊就要進來了。
　　“快！系在窗戶上滑下去！”
　　一陣手忙腳亂，在綁牢並確定不會隨便鬆動後，狐兔兩只順著逃生繩向樓下花園滑去，就在快要到底的一刻，只見釘棒的殘影閃過，固定繩子的那一段窗框被砸得粉碎，狐兔隨即也從滑降變為摔了下來。所幸離地就剩那麼一點兒了而且下麵是草坪，只造成了些瘀傷。
　　“啊，我的p……臀部……”
　　“現在還不是喊疼的時候，那些傢伙是堵在前門的，我們還有一道牆要翻。”
　　“W-What？！”赤狐感覺整個狐都要不好了。花費九牛二虎之力，終於從花園圍牆翻出了這棟小樓來到道路上，過程中兔子的靈敏和狐狸的笨拙形成了鮮明對比，相信我，如果您有幸看到當時的畫面的話，足夠能笑一整天。
　　“你真的該好好健健身了蠢狐狸。話說還不知道你的名字呢，我叫Judy，Judy Pond。”兔子伸出了右爪。
　　“Nick Smith，你可以稱呼我Doctor Nick或直接叫我Doctor。”赤狐也伸出他的右爪與小兔子握手。
　　“Doctor（醫生）？按理說你們救死扶傷的，體能應該不會差啊？”
　　“不，不是扎針的Doctor（醫生）是博學的Doctor（博士），尼克博士。”
　　“知道啦！”朱迪微笑著說道，“準備讓世界變得更美好嗎？”握手的爪子換做了握拳，斜上伸向尼克，拳面微微往下彎。
　　“這就是你們這兒組搭檔的手勢麼，感覺倒也不壞，那麼就加我一個?”尼克也照著做出類似的手勢，兩只獸的小拳頭碰在了一起。


（場景插圖#2：臨時搭檔）
（話說這幾乎就是Zootopia裏的打扮嘛，還真不容易看出講的其實是神秘博士的劇情wwwwww）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

正當狐兔沉浸在剛剛建立的“搭檔關係”的時候，麻煩再次找上門來了。那些自稱要就地處決他倆的“警探”們現身，竟然是幾名這個鎮子裏的志願宣傳員兼民兵小哥，各種動物都有，為首的一只羊駝拿著之前那個發出警告的擴音喇叭，其他獸手裏則是泵動霰彈槍。附近其他鄰居們也出來了，乾草叉、開山刀、雙管獵槍等等都有，簡直就像個農用武器展銷會，還是每件帶使用方法專人演示的那種。他們口中各種指責著，有的說朱迪徒手拆了他們家的雨天蓄水塔，有的說朱迪把他們地裏種的半熟番茄全部挖了出來堆在附近人家的浴缸裏，甚至還有說朱迪教唆他們家4歲小兒子在電纜上開挖掘機的，唧唧喳喳、莫衷一是，同時又個個揚言要把朱迪宰了洩憤，真是讓人可氣又可笑。
　　“哈哈，你可真行啊小兔子，給鄰居們搗了這麼多調皮的亂。知道嗎，你這都快趕上某個遠東的古王國封在大湖旁的一位侯爵所為了，他可是在不到一個月裏就幹了一千多件荒唐的事兒，皇帝的寶座還沒捂熱呢，就被廢黜了。不過我知道這其實是某個權傾朝野的將軍及其黨羽的陰謀，可惜我沒能來得及救他，光顧著欣賞大殿裏的漆器就忘了時間。嘖嘖嘖，可憐的小胖子……”
　　“我聽不明白你這個典故說的是什麼，但聽得出你在嘲笑我。”朱迪的眉毛皺了起來。
　　“那位‘海昏侯’先生雖然窩囊地死了，但後世子民們會找出歷史的真實為他洗刷冤屈的。據我所知的，當他的墓穴打開時，裏面的東西足以震驚半個銀河系！差不多就在……讓我看看懷錶……大概五年半之後。可惜那時的人們沒能認出其中的外星科技，連那個青銅蒸餾器其實是物質-反物質液相轉換儀這種最簡單的都看不出來，只把它們當成金燦燦的貴族陪葬奢侈品而已。”
　　“好了別再說一些奇奇怪怪我聽不懂的話了，現在的問題是這些鄉親們說的事情我壓根沒幹過，而且番茄根本不是長土裏的！”

　　聽到這裏，尼克感覺到了其中的怪異之處。“你是說這些無端指責不僅是空穴來風，而且還明顯不符合農家人的常識？有意思……”
　　“更關鍵的是，博士，他們的雙眼和羚羊先生一樣都是血紅色的。”
　　尼克博士並不是沒注意到這些，他們眼前的數十位動物鄰居，眼球上無不滿布血絲，瞳孔也泛著令人毛骨悚然的紅光，面目狂野而猙獰，還都憤怒地磨著牙，緊繃的全身肌肉是隨時準備進攻的標誌，手中各色武器更是恐怖殺傷力的保證。更可怕的是，不遠處有更多類似的獸往這邊過來了。
　　“博士，我們該怎麼辦？”再勇敢膽大的兔子此刻也沒法不感到害怕。之前他們好不容易甩掉的扭角羚羊，現在也耍動著他的鑲釘球棒出現在了紅眼動物們的最前面。
　　前有追兵，後有堵截，像這樣子的生死一線關頭，尼克博士哪次沒遇到過？他是見得多了，身經百戰了，此刻他反而非常excited，甚至想搞個大新聞。
　　“怎麼辦？在博士我的詞典裏，對策永遠只有一個：”
　　紅眼的獸們突然異口同聲地大吼，紛紛抄起武器向狐兔沖了過來。
　　“Run！”
　　尼克抓起朱迪的手開始瘋狂飛奔。


　　這裏是動物曆2010年6月25日清晨6點52分的動物城郊區小鎮，升起一半的太陽照耀著水泥路和蔬菜田，也照耀著一只狐狸一只兔子和一大堆追兵，他們在朝陽下奔跑，這是他們逝去的青春。
　　“呼……呼……雖然已經不知道是第幾回了，但還是得說，跑得真……過癮……”
　　“這就是你所謂的唯一對策？真是……樸實。”朱迪氣都不帶喘，輕鬆地一邊跑一邊吐槽身邊這位戰術不太神秘的神秘博士。
　　“啊，得了吧，後頭就會翻盤了，一直如此。”
　　“不知道怎麼回事，我突然很想喊一句應景的話，”
　　“是什麼話，小兔子？”
　　“Run!Run,you clever boy,and remember!”
　　“有點耳熟啊，可惜我還真不太remember是在哪聽到過了。對了Judy，Judical Pond是你的什麼人？”
　　“……侄女，是的，侄女。”此刻的小兔子倒更想把那個問題都後面幾個字去掉並改成肯定語氣。
　　“你的底氣好像不太足啊。嘿，前面那是什麼？”
　　朱迪順著博士示意的方向看去，鎮子裏的動物們幾乎都在三三兩兩廝打著，同時口中罵罵咧咧，可以聽得出是在互相指責，本該創造豐饒的農具在他們手裏成了呼喚閻羅的兇器。暴戾的砍殺中，濺出血肉在半空橫飛，吸引著大群蒼蠅蚊蟲，又或許，這些小東西本來就在那兒。我們的正義之友小兔子（雖然現在還只是個交通協警）再也看不下去了，“喂！冷靜些鄉親們，別打了！”她偏離了原本的逃亡路線，大步流星地前去勸架，只留給尼克一個柔軟毛絨小尾巴的背影。
　　“小兔子別過去，危險！”
　　剛才還在相罵相殺的鎮民們紛紛轉過身來，果然，他們的眼睛無一例外都是血紅色的，近百號動物陷入狂暴，而且鎖定“獵物”的目光全部聚焦到了這邊。這瘆人的一幕讓剛準備來一番動之以情曉之以理的朱迪立馬刹車，從來沒遇到過這樣的場面的她呆住了，腦子裏一片空白。
　　一聲劃破晴空的“啪！”伴著驚叫，將小兔子拉回現實，是霰彈槍射擊的聲音，民兵和鄰居們追上來了，朱迪這才意識到她剛才很不理智地把那個誰給拋在了腦後。
　　“博士！天呐他們打中你了嗎？”
　　“暫時還沒有，我的運氣可是好得很。”
　　下一秒，幾粒鳥銃的鐵砂擦破了尼克的小腿側邊，“唔啊！好吧，大部分時候。”
　　“博士你還好嗎？”朱迪一路小跑回來。
　　“不用擔心，沒事的，致命得多的我都……經歷過，區區這點兒……小傷算什麼！”
　　小兔子的手牽住蠢狐狸的手，奇妙的組合重新邁開了“run”的腳步，直到朱迪視線中出現一家熟悉的店面。
　　“堅持住，博士，馬上就有個地方能歇歇腳了。以及……我有個想確認平安的動物要見……”

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

“叮鈴鈴鈴～”，伴隨著清脆悅耳的鈴鐺聲，店鋪的門被推開了。
　　朱迪將小腿受傷的尼克扶到桌子旁坐下安頓好，便聽見背後一個親切的聲音響起。
　　“朱迪你來啦，外面不知道發生了什麼，似乎很危險，你沒受傷吧？這位是……”
　　“這是博士，尼克博士，他的小腿在逃離那些發狂的鄉親們時被鳥銃射出的鐵砂擦傷了，我很好。”
　　尼克在他們對話的間隙目光掃了一遍周圍的環境。這是一家叫做“甜心藍莓”的糕點屋，門外掛著招牌與大大的藍莓派標誌；靠週邊的牆面雖然是玻璃但能看出屬於鑲膜防碎片濺射、良好保溫、基本隔音的中檔貨；店門處安裝了鈴鐺，有客人進來時能響動提醒店員，聲音還挺好聽；刷過清漆的地板溫潤而油亮，其胡桃木材質的深巧克力色更是給糕點屋平添了幾分溫馨甜蜜感；天花板與牆面的壁紙上點綴著各種麵包甜點的圖案，一遍一遍告訴客人們這家店的定位，同時與胡蘿蔔女孩房間類似地，這裏有一盞藍莓派造型的吸頂燈，散發出柔和的仿日照淺黃光芒；店裏有兩張四人桌、四張雙人桌和一排靠窗的單人桌臺，桌椅都是木制伴著藤編表面的，非常親近自然，能讓客人們舒舒服服地坐下來享受美味的糕點；店裏幾株綠植被打理得很好，賞心悅目，收銀臺與展示冷櫃的後頭有扇們通向倉庫與後廚；店裏不僅彌漫濃郁的麵包香氣，也縈繞輕鬆俏皮的拉丁樂。
　　“尼克博士？這不就是那位我們小時候最喜歡的動畫片兒和遊戲機裏的那個‘夏威夷衫博士’麼，能見到您本人真高興！我叫Gideon，Gideon Williams。”
　　此刻與博士握手的就是這家店的糕點師吉丁，和博士化身的種族一樣是只赤狐，只不過屬於微胖微壯的中等體型，不至於太瘦弱也沒有過於臃腫，很讓人感到安心；頭頂上棕紅色的中分髮型看著雖不精明或瀟灑倒也不失沉穩與樸實，清亮的寶藍色眼睛映出男人柔情體貼的一面，同時也透出一股生於長於山水田園間未被紛繁世事所淤染打磨的質樸和純真，這正是經歷了太多聚散離合的博士所最為欣賞與渴求的；與博士那身從心所欲狂放不羈的夏威夷衫迥然相異的是吉丁身著的灰底淺藍格子衫與暗粉色豎條紋廚房圍裙，圍裙胸口的位置還印了個可愛的卡通造型藍莓派，正腆著泛有紅暈的兩頰沖博士微笑呢。溫柔、憨實、可靠，真是個難得的居家好狐狸，不禁讓尼克好奇究竟是哪位姑娘有幸成為他的另外一半。
　　“博士，這就是吉丁，我的……呃……男友。”
　　“不算男友啦，其實是……”
　　“我說是男友就是男友！”小兔子嗔怒地輕捶著糕點師。
　　“好好好～你說什麼就是什麼吧。”吉丁半眯雙眼憨憨地笑著說，語氣裏滿溢著寵愛，甚至是某種弱勢。
　　博士此刻覺得自己這腦袋得有200瓦。

（場景插圖#3：電燈泡博士。）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    撩妹狂魔你也有今天，咩哈哈哈哈哈哈！！！（下一秒房兔被觀眾老爺們拍飛）    
    


　　扭過頭不去看小兔子和糕點師的秀恩愛，博士注意到了店裏還有其他客人，都戰戰兢兢望著窗外直冒冷汗，看來是在害怕外頭那些不知道因何而癲狂的鎮民們隨時殺進裏面來，畢竟這玻璃雖然是鑲了膜能防止碎片傷人，但終究擋不住暴力的打’砸。而且鬼知道那夥紅眼睛的傢伙來起蠻的會不會比平時更給力。
　　“今天可真嚇人，鄉親們不知怎麼的的就集體發狂了，我也不好隨便出去安撫他們，畢竟店裏還有客人們需要保護。”
　　聽著吉丁的話，朱迪突然意識到了，“既然是大家集體發狂，怎麼店裏的客人沒有受到影響呢？”
　　“誘因，外頭一定有什麼能夠大範圍致使那些動物們同時出現狂暴化的誘因，只是可能客人們之前就進到了店裏避開了誘因觸發的那個時點，抑或是店裏有什麼類抗體因素阻擋了這些誘因的侵入。”
　　“呃，抱歉啊夏威夷衫博士，我就是個大老粗，聽不懂這麼些奇奇怪怪的術語，您可以用簡單些的方式解釋下嗎？”吉丁不好意思地撓著頭問。
　　“對啊博士，我們可沒有你那麼博學，我也聽不太懂。”朱迪附和道。
　　博士在經歷了剛才的“電燈泡腦門”之後此刻腦海裏又蹦出了“夫唱婦隨”四個大字。
　　雖然他從前也和不少的旅伴甚至萍水相逢的動物們有過感情，但全都不長久。她們有因為離得太久遠而記不起音容笑貌，有的則在冒險中為他而犧牲，有的自知沒法永遠陪伴長壽且智慧近乎無限的博士而主動選擇離開，有的被博士消除了記憶以保全性命，有的在短暫與博士處了一段時間後找到了另外的真愛並開啟了自己的旅行。有一位特別的，出於所屬組織的立場不得不對在求助於博士的同時保持戒備，另一位特別的，由於與博士的時間線相反而死在了從前，不知什麼時候能再相見，還有一位特別的，被博士狠心的拋棄最終完全變了模樣，最後一位特別的，下一次再見面時就會要了博士的命。這些動物們走馬燈似的從博士漫長的生命中一個個掠過，誰也沒有多做哪怕一秒停留，只留給博士一段又一段不堪回首的回憶，和被虐得傷痕累累的兩顆心，更絕望的是，像這樣的撕心裂肺不知道未來還要再經歷多少次。

　“博士？尼克博士？你怎麼了？”尼克回過神來，發現了一雙投來關切目光的葡萄紫眼睛和一雙搞不清楚狀況的呆萌寶石藍眼睛。
　　“啊，抱歉，我又在胡思亂想了，老毛病，別在意。”說完，博士起身快速打量著店內的每一處可疑細節，“通俗點說，就是要麼是客人們進店之前並沒有被導致大家同時發瘋的東西控制或感染，要麼是著店裏的某種結構或物件把這個罪魁禍首擋在了外面。不過……到底是什麼呢？”
　　三只獸開始了不同深度的思考，糕點屋裏頓時陷入迷之沉默，只有客人中被窗外景象嚇得不輕的白貓小女孩斷斷續續的啜泣。
　　感覺大夥這樣突然什麼話都沒有了的情況非常尷尬的朱迪首先開了腔：“看他們這樣眼睛血紅並且發狂的情況，感覺很像幾年前的‘午夜嚎叫’事件啊。”
　　“午夜嚎叫事件？”
　　“是的，那是在我還沒開始報考動物城警校的時候，副市長的黨’羽從原本在我老家兔窩村裏用來給田地驅蟲的靛紫螢光番紅花中提取出了能讓食肉動物釋放出原始野性的物質，用它們造成大規模的狂暴化案件並掀起了食草動物對食肉動物的恐懼與排斥浪潮，企圖逼’退市長謀求上’位，然而這個陰謀被兩個ZPD的新晉警官給粉碎，動物城才得以恢復往日的寧靜祥和，也正是這個事件讓我燃起了成為一員正義夥伴的堅定熱情。”
　　“對對對，這事兒我也曾在報紙上看過的，”吉丁接過朱迪的話茬，“那兩個立了大功的警官還成了動物城的英雄呢，他倆的組合也堪稱大姑娘嫁人頭一回，一只食草的……呃……和一頭食肉的……唔……真不好意思，這麼重要的兩位大人物的種族我怎麼就一時記不起來了呢？”糕點師滿臉通紅地搔著腦後“咯咯咯咯”憨笑起來。
　　“你呀你，”朱迪像看著一攤扶不上牆的爛泥般白了吉丁一眼，“真是笨狐多忘事，這都能給忘了，他們當年給市民們的印象多深啊，畢竟是一只……嗯……還有……哎呀！我怎麼也想不起來啦，都怪你！”又一次嬌嗔地輕捶在胖狐狸的胸口。
　　“是～都怪我～都怪我～你高興就好。”甜得發膩。
　　博士這次真的是止不住地背過身去了，他們倆放的閃光彈威力簡直一次比一次強，原本以為小兔子之前笑稱自己為“蠢狐狸”是多麼的親昵，原來只是和男友玩剩下的而已，博士感覺自己的兩顆心頭都碎了道口子，還被無情地撒上了鹽巴、胡椒、孜然，以及仰望星空派……

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

「咳哼！」尼克煞有介事地咳了一嗓子提醒著對忘我的情侶，「我說二位小甜餅，要打情罵俏可以等這個事件解決之後回家去繼續，隨你們想怎麼發嗲就怎麼發嗲。眼下當務之急還是得趕緊找到這家店裏能隔離開那些瘋狂動物們的原因所在，沒准它還是幫助你們的鄉親們恢復正常的關鍵呢。」
　　小兔子和糕點師不好意思地分開了，用櫃檯上的電話向ZPD報過警後，三只獸一起開始在店內搜尋。
　　環顧了一圈下來，感覺所有的陳設基本無甚特別，都是些商業性的民用設備，沒有什麼超聲波-次聲波發射終端，也沒什麼力場發生裝置，更不可會按下個大紅按鈕就能讓外表看上去像糕點屋的房子瞬間變形成機動戰士或者移動炮臺之類。一切的一切都是那麼稀鬆平常，不過倒也因為這樣，讓整家店面顯得那麼的人畜無害，溫馨如家。
　　一刻鐘飛也似的過去了，鋪子裏幾乎每一臺設備都被仔細地檢查過，甚至連店裏的廁所都看了三遍，卻無一點新收穫。勉強要說有的話，倒是發現這家糕點屋的店長是朱迪一位年輕時隻身前往動物城經商打拼的叔叔，被找到時正躲在收銀台下面瑟瑟發抖。以及更衣室吉丁的櫃子裏放著一張裱在刻有胡蘿蔔與藍莓派紋樣精美相框中的酣睡朱迪臉部特寫照片，博士正要暗自大呼可愛時突然疼的嗷叫一聲，回頭才知道小兔子本來是想懲罰一下她那呆萌到沒譜的傻男友的結果不小心踩錯了尾巴，唉，誰讓他們倆都是赤狐呢？
　　「蘿蔔頭，你這一腳……可真給勁兒，」尼克博士心疼地揉著自己無辜躺槍的橙色大尾巴，「這可真奇了怪，都是些普通的玩意兒，怎麼就能讓那些瘋了的動物們絲毫不敢靠近呢？哈，也許是他們沒好好聽媽媽的話認真刷牙所以不能吃甜食吧。話說回來，這店裏除了糕點的氣味之外好像還有股淡淡檸檬葉的香味，挺醒神的。」
　　「啊，那是我種的香葉天竺葵，」之前蜷縮在櫃檯下的店長兔大叔探出了腦袋，邊說邊確認窗外的動物們有沒有打進來，「這東西俗名叫驅蚊草，顧名思義，它散發的這股香氣能讓蚊子不敢接近，挺適合夏天在工作生活的地方擺上一盆，這還是我從動物城中心區的客人們那裏學到的，城裏人可真會玩。」
　　「驅蚊草是麼……」博士仔細嗅聞著收銀機邊店長所說的香葉天竺葵小盆栽的沁涼氣味，忽然意識到了什麼。
　　「蚊子！對！小兔子，還記得你房間裏那奇怪的一大群蚊子嗎？我們遇到羚羊的時候有，周圍的鄰居們圍過來時也有，一路上看到各種動物們掐架時旁邊都是飛著蚊子的，是那些蚊子導致了鎮民們的集體狂暴化！」
　　「蚊子？不會吧……」朱迪聽到這一神論被嚇得不輕，「我這些天都在被房間裏的蚊子給困擾著，難不成我什麼時候也會像他們那樣發狂嗎？我……我好怕……」
　　吉丁順勢輕輕摟住了被未知恐懼支配的小兔子，沒有說話，結實的臂膀和寬厚的胸膛足以傳遞安全感，尼克看在了眼裏。也許這只狐狸呆了點笨了點，但在及時關心人照顧人方面還是挺開竅的。


　　「不會的朱迪，根據剛才那位白貓小女孩說，她觀察到當時動物們幾乎都是在同一秒種開始發作，如果蚊子也感染了你的話你應該也早就陷入了狂暴，不要擔心，不要害怕，我們會保護你的。」博士解釋道，店長也在儘量安慰。
　　沒想到小兔子張口說了句耐人尋味的話：「白貓女孩？這店裏面並沒有什麼白貓女孩啊？」吉丁和叔叔也表示確實如此。
　　這下子輪到博士被嚇得不輕了，之前自己明明注意到有隻身著紅色裙裝白貓女孩就坐在靠窗的座位上，怎麼大家都說不知道呢？再向那邊看去時，座位已空空如也，女孩吃過提拉米蘇的盤子和甜點叉也不見蹤影。
　　其實尼克博士倒也沒有太在意這些靈異的現象，畢竟他是時空旅行的一把好手，知道這個世界上確實有些獸也能辦得到，有的是借助科技的力量，有些則本來就是活在時間線的各種碎片之中。還有一位，也就是博士自己，或者沒准是兩位，比這些要高到不知哪里去了，俯看寰宇眾生，玩轉過去未來，他的種族有一個神聖而響亮的名字……
　　「既然你們都說沒注意到，那我就不往這上面深究了，」尼克博士掏出音速起子，把店門打開一點點，對著瘋狂的動物們周圍飛著的蚊子掃描了一下，「哈！果然不出我所料，這些並不是普通的蚊子，而是來自Sophism星系的Wiseman族，幻型成地球蚊子的形態好控制動物們而不被懷疑，我都差點被它們蒙在鼓裏了，如果當時一踏TARDIS就掃描這些蚊子估計還不至於讓他們進行到這一步，偽裝得漂亮！」
　　小兔子津津有味地聽著尼克的分析，就像讀一篇有意思的科幻故事一樣，店長還在好奇眼前這只狐狸怎麼服裝打扮和所說的話都這麼像電視裏的某個人物，唯獨IQ餘額不足的吉丁一臉懵逼地蹦出一句：
　　「啥？這個世界上還真有外星人？！」
　　「沒錯，」博士放低了嗓音，兩個字擲地有聲，「再次自我介紹一下，我是Nick Smith，大家都稱呼我為尼克博士，雖然不知道你們口中那個‘夏威夷衫博士’跟我有多少分的類似，也不管你們是否相信我下麵這些話，但為了讓你們對接下來會發生的事和見到的東西有個心理準備，是時候了……」
　　音速起子被高高舉起，按下開關，發出藍色的螢光和「滋滋滋」的電音，店裏其他客人們都暫時陷入了沉睡，尼克博士此時仿佛變了個狐一樣，改輕佻為嚴肅，充滿使命感地向三只獸表明了自己的身份：
　　「我是博士（I am the Doctor），我已經906歲了，我來自遙遠的卡斯特伯羅斯（Kasterborous）星系的加裏弗雷（Gallifrey）星球，駕駛TARDIS旅行於過去與未來之間，我也許是我們種族的最後一個，但這無法動搖——時間領主(Time Lord)——它神聖而響亮的名字。」
　　此刻博士的身影，有如耶穌降臨。


　　「自介showtime」結束，再看在場的獸們，店長大叔與吉丁詫異到嘴張得駝大卻一句話都說不出，下巴都快掉下來了，客人們還在昏厥中聽不到剛才的發言，只有朱迪起先是稍稍有些驚訝，隨後露出了一副「我果然沒有看走眼」的欣慰表情。
　　「資訊量太大，腦漿快不夠用了是嗎？更精彩的還在後頭呢，只不過，如果想要繼續留著自己的一條小命的話，接下來就要盡可能聽從我的指示，否則還是乖乖呆在這個暫時還算安全的小屋子裏，等著我解決事件凱旋歸來吧。你們的選擇？」
　　店長表示自己上了年紀經不起折騰，決定留在店中照看客人們，小兔子則是想都沒想就興奮地來到博士跟前準備投入這場拯救鎮子的大冒險，順便把還在猶豫不決的糕點師給一併揪著圍裙（衣領要稍微跳一下才夠得到）給拖了過來。
　　「小蘿蔔、藍莓派，還有我信賴的音速起子好夥伴，都到齊了嗎？」
　　「ZPD交通中心協管，朱迪警官向您報到！」小兔子恭敬地立正並給博士敬了個禮，吉丁迫於她的氣勢壓力只好照著樣子笨拙地也朝博士敬禮，尼克象徵性地按動兩下音速起子的開關發出「Bzzzz——Bzzzz——」聲代表起子的報到，隨後轉過身子背著雙手，望向窗外還在相互廝殺著的鎮民們。
　　那場面真是一個誰都不忍心讓其繼續下去的獸間悲劇。
　　「我們即將面對的，是宇宙中知名的‘孱弱’智者’種族Wiseman，它們雖然體能都不及地球上昆蟲的水準，卻有著極其強大的精神干預力量。這些傢伙幻型成的蚊子不是為了吸血，發出的也不是一般蚊子那讓人心情煩躁的Ψ-亞癲癇腦電干擾諧波，而是Σ-神經突觸塑形類記憶寫入波，能夠抑制、破壞以及偽造其他生物的記憶，我們以及這些動物們之前出現的記憶斷篇以及不實的荒謬記憶就是它們在耳邊嗡嗡作響時給篡改的。它們用這種方式不斷製造能讓大家萌生憤怒與仇恨的個體間記憶衝突，並在某一個時間點上讓衝突同時爆發為動物們的狂暴化與自相殘殺，來達到它們不可告人的目的。」
　　背後傳來兔子女警和狐狸糕點師倒吸涼氣和緊張地咽唾沫的聲音。
　　「而我們的任務，找出它們在地球的指揮部所在，像你們說的當年那個‘午夜嚎叫事件’一樣將這個陰謀徹底挫敗，拯救這個鎮子乃至整個星球的無辜動物們。所以說，準備好了嗎，夥伴們？」
　　「隨時待命！」朱迪眼中燃起了拼搏的火焰。
　　「呃，她怎麼樣我就怎麼樣吧……」吉丁毫無底氣地說著。
　　博士瀟灑地打開糕點屋的大門，打了一下響指，並做出個手槍狀指向前方的手勢，「出發！Allons-y！」
　　下一秒，三只獸奔向了外頭那熟悉又陌生，充滿危險與未知的世界。
　　昏睡的客人們逐漸醒來了，看見窗外兩狐一兔跑動的背影，揉揉惺忪的眼問著店長：
　　「他們是……誰？」
　　「那是博士，和他的同伴們，是即將拯救我們的英雄……」兔子大叔此刻，心中默默祈禱著朱迪侄女和吉丁准侄婿的平安，而臉上，是止不住的老淚縱橫。

場景插圖#1-4：出發，Allons-y！
音速起子畫粗了，看著像胡蘿蔔wwwww，後面那個美麗的圖案就是咖喱免費星（？）的文字，具體什麼內容我就不知道了wwwww
另外發現，在薄紙上畫圖然後讓燈光透過去有種別樣的質感~~

----------

